# Pennsylvania 3 and T-bone



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I know these three will touch your hearts. Three little Angels were DUMPED at a shelter in PA. They are all older, obviously breed non stop, all have some health issues, but just old dog stuff. They are very , very bonded and all jump back in the same bed, for safety. They were very shy and scared to start with, but slowly becoming more friendly. We hope to find a home that will take all three, two girls and one boy. If you know anyone in PA or NJ that would be a good loving home, please share.


We also have a little boy named T-bone (renamed Jake). He is only 6 yrs old , an owner surrender due to cataracts. He can still see, but runs into things, so his sight is impaired. He will be neutered first and then see a specialist to see if we can help get his sight restored. He is so young and will do our best to help him. This is were all your donations, etc. for the Rescue Raffle, can help Jake and so many more.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Where are they in PA??? We live in Lancaster County. They are absolutely precious and I cannot even imagine anyone dumping them anywhere!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The PA3 are so cute, they love attention and kiss you... I hope they get adopted together.. Stephanie Smaltz is fostering them..
https://www.facebook.com/stephanie.smaltz?fref=ts






























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...a.93821226881.109831.681821881&type=1&theater


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The three sweet babies in PA are named Adira, Cara and Casper, They do need a special home, but they are so safe , happy and love with Stephanie for now.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

More of these three babies.










Gotta watch video

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152275364971882&set=o.402129729856764&type=2&theater


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

So adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Michelle, thanks for posting the video. That's one fast moving tail. LOL


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Michelle, thanks for posting the video. That's one fast moving tail. LOL


Isn't that the most precious thing you ever saw?
I'm in serious love with them, I can tell you... Ever since I saw their piccies at the shelter looking so sad...
They have gotten so much love from so many and Stephanie really has worked a miracle on them...
I hope someone takes all three.if I could,I would...


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just too cute. Wish I had room for them. They will be adopted into good home (s).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - too cute. Talk about 3 peas in a pod. :wub::wub::wub: And that little boy is so handsome. So glad they're safe and loved and hoping they find a couple of families for the 3 and that sweet boy.:wub:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

They are all so cute! I hope the PA three can stay together.
Thank you for helping them find homes!

Edie, thought I would mention that our Lhasa Buddy has inoperable cataracts which have just started to progress. We have been giving him Bilberry Extract and it has worked wonders. After only a week, he is seeing so much better. It might be worth asking the vet or specialist if it is an option for little Jake.
Integrative Therapeutics Bilberry Extract for Dogs and Cats


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

What a bunch of cuties, so glad they are safe now!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kathleen, I will ask the eye specialist, if that will help. wouldn't that be 
great. We have a wonderful eye specialist that actually does the cataract surgery for both eyes, for the price of one eye in most other places. He gives rescue a huge discount. We have to always consider what is going to make the dog more adoptable, besides the quality of life for the dog. 
Thanks for the information.


----------

